

Products for the discerning hacker - deutronium
http://hackerthings.com/

======
untog
Some awful descriptions in here.

 _"The IOIO (pronounced "yo-yo") for Android is a board specially designed to
work with your Android device (OS versions 1.5 and greater) via a USB
connection."_

'work with'? What does it do?

~~~
coderdude
I'm in the process of writing better descriptions. What I have there now is a
little blurb that comes from the product page of the featured seller.

